# Poor guy looking for home Maryland



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Sounds like the rescue that took Sammy-God Bless Them-does not have a foster (he's living in a crate?) or the money to feed or treat him for Heartworm.

Can you email the GOlden Ret. Rescues in MD and send them the whole Craigslist Ad. Maybe they could take Sammy into rescue!

www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Done! I hope they can take him.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

GRREAT in MAryland has sent a requet to pull Sammy.
I asked that they update me to let me know if they get him.
:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

That is just wonderful. GRREAT will have to contact the rescue

MJ's Animal Sanctuary, at [email protected]
that has Sammy to see if they can take Sammy!

Let us know what happens!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Noey
> 
> That is just wonderful. GRREAT will have to contact the rescue
> 
> ...


She already sent them a request and said she would let me know if they get him. I see someone mentioned getting a Sammy from a rescue this weekend I'm checking to see if it's the same Sammy. That would be good too.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Noey said:


> She already sent them a request and said she would let me know if they get him. I see someone mentioned getting a Sammy from a rescue this weekend I'm checking to see if it's the same Sammy. That would be good too.


I was just thinking this as well if it was the same Sammy that 
kathi127 just adopted in this post ...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68498


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm the one who adopted the other Sammy from the Prince George's County Animal Shelter, they are two different dogs. My Sammy was listed on Petfinder last week and I just happened to come across him on Friday and since I work in the area I ran over as fast as I could at lunch and was able to put in an application. We were able to bring him home yesterday! I didn't see this Sammy's notice until yesterday myself. I'm also a member of GRREAT, they are a wonderful rescue and would have the means to get him all the medical help he needs plus get him into a good foster home. I wish I could have gotten both of them but our Sammy will need a good amount of medical care as well and we just couldn't afford to take care of both of them. Thankfully our Sammy was positive for heartworm, that was a huge relief.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Update: GRREAT said this place has several people coming in to perhaps adopt SAmmy #2. IF that does not work he will go to GRREAT.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

kathi127 said:


> I'm the one who adopted the other Sammy from the Prince George's County Animal Shelter, they are two different dogs. My Sammy was listed on Petfinder last week and I just happened to come across him on Friday and since I work in the area I ran over as fast as I could at lunch and was able to put in an application. We were able to bring him home yesterday! I didn't see this Sammy's notice until yesterday myself. I'm also a member of GRREAT, they are a wonderful rescue and would have the means to get him all the medical help he needs plus get him into a good foster home. I wish I could have gotten both of them but our Sammy will need a good amount of medical care as well and we just couldn't afford to take care of both of them. Thankfully our Sammy was positive for heartworm, that was a huge relief.


Hmmm what's with the Sammy's in Maryland? I'm happy your Sammy has a safe home. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Thank you for adopting your Sammy from Prince George
They are wonderful!!!
Keep us posted!

Noey:

Keep us posted on this Sammy!!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Noey said:


> Hmmm what's with the Sammy's in Maryland? I'm happy your Sammy has a safe home. Thank you.


Our Sammy didn't have a name when we adopted him so that's the name we gave him. It's to honor a former cat of my dh's. When we got married he had two cats, a brother and sister named Samson and Delilah. Sammy was a huge orange tabby, very fluffy and gorgeous. He died unexpectedly one night at 2 years of age. He was healthy with no underlying conditions that we knew of and we were devastated. So when we were trying to come up with a name I suggested Sammy to honor him. 

It is kinda strange though to have two Sammy's in poor condition needing to be rescued in the same county!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Kathi
> 
> Thank you for adopting your Sammy from Prince George
> They are wonderful!!!
> ...


You are so right, they are wonderful! That was my first time dealing with them since I live in a different county but I had heard of their brand new facility and all the money that was being spent on the animals there. Everyone was super nice and very caring toward the animals and they worked hard to get everything processed quickly so we could get him out of there.


----------

